
Idea to $5,000/mo in Recurring Revenue in 5 Months – Baremetrics - davidedicillo
https://www.baremetrics.io/blog/idea-to-5000-in-5-months?utm_source=Baremetrics+Users&utm_campaign=9aed821e02-IdeaTo5k&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_92e3a1b23a-9aed821e02-419959349
======
quickpost
I saw this presentation at MicroConf. It was very impressive. Incredible
progress and traction in such a short timespan.

Even more impressive is that the demo version of Bare Metrics uses their own
data! Incredible transparency - thanks for the inspiration!

[https://demo.baremetrics.io/dashboard](https://demo.baremetrics.io/dashboard)

~~~
paperwork
I didn't know about MicroConf. If you are the kind of person who attends
MicroConf, would you know if there are websites like TechCrunch, geared
towards 'micro' startups? The kinds of startups which are generating enough
revenue to replace a salary or two?

~~~
chriskelley
Not really techcrunch style, but here are some resources that at least give a
pulse of the microISV/lifestyle scene:

[http://www.tropicalmba.com/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/)

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/)

------
suyash
How did you get the 1st 50 or 100 users? What Marketing strategies were most
useful for you. I've been building products but needs traction to get to 5K
level for some of my side projects.

~~~
suyash
Just spoke to Josh over the phone, really nice guy explained how he did
marketing and development, basically he primary tool was Twitter!

------
sapmub
I'm not a customer of Baremetrics but Josh the guy who made it is a great guy
and I hope to one day be able to actually have a need for one of his products.

He answered my completely unrelated questions I emailed him the other day
about the technology he was using which I thought was really cool. It's
awesome to see someone putting lean startup practices to work and being
successful at it. As a new developer trying to learn as much as possible this
is very motivating.

------
yesimahuman
Happy to say I think I was follower #1 on their twitter account and an early
customer. It's been the best Stripe analytics tool I've ever used, and I wish
them tons of luck going forward. Great work, and props on being so
transparent!

~~~
Shpigford
:) Thanks so much! Really means a lot.

